
Alibaba’s biggest rival unveils cute drone delivery bots - marcuskay
https://www.techinasia.com/alibabas-biggest-rival-announces-cute-drone-delivery-bots
======
marcuskay
I actually think it won't work in China, but would this work in the US?

